# Body work.



## Hexen18845 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am looking for a mobile body work/welder perhaps that can put in patch panels and can fix small rust holes in the contra Costa county area. Does anybody know any good people for the job. I'm happy to pay decent money. I have been trying to do the job myself but I am afraid that I'm making it worse. I want to get the car somewhat ready for a body shop trying to save a little so I don't break the bank.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
If you're willing to pay good money to get those areas repaired you might be better off to just let the body shop do it right....and that trunk pan looks like it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Hexen18845 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you for the advice Rukee. Do you have any ballpark of what a body shop would cost? I've been hearing $40,000 is that true? I just want the panels fixed and paint no whole restoration.


----------

